# Guide; How to pick suitable men's hairstyle for your face shape



## Kaickul

*What is Oval Face?*

You have an oval face shape if your face shape looks like an egg shape. Length is equal to one and a half times width. Generally, the forehead and jaw have the same width.












-The oval face is considered to be the ideal face shape, in that just about every style looks good on an oval face. The oval face is slightly wider at the forehead, and features a rounded chin. Try a few different styles to see what suits you best. You would look great on short, medium and long hairstyle. 

=to avoid=
none!


*What is Square Face* 

If you have a face that is as long as its wide, then you have a square face. It is defined by a strong and broad forehead with angular jaw. With a square face shape, your main aim should be to give some roundness around your face and soften your strong jawline.











-Hair should be styled to slenderize the face. The hair on top of the head should be reasonably full, possibly with short bangs that blend at the temples. A textured style with layers can look good on a square face. 

-Short (but not very short) to medium length hair will suit you, especially if the style is rounded in shape. Curly, wavy, and layers can also soften your square face. Avoid straight heavy bangs on your long hairstyles as this will accentuate your jaw line and squareness

=to avoid=
Avoid straight heavy bangs on your long hairstyles as this will accentuate your jaw line and squareness. Very short traditional flat tops with sharply edged sides will also accentuate your squareness.


*What is Oblong Face*

You have an oblong face if your face is much longer than its wide. Generally you have a high forehead but narrow chin with straight (almost the same width) forehead, cheekbones and jaw line, and sometimes with a longish nose.











-Hair should be styled to shorten the length of the face. Adding bangs or otherwise styling the hair forward to cover the hairline may work well. Too much fullness on the top of the head should be avoided. Adding a mustache to an oblong face can help break up the length.

-the goal is to make your face appear oval, shorter and broader. Short to medium length hair with bangs will cover your forehead & shorten your face. To make your face look broader, you can add fullness to the side using sideburns. Layers, wavy, & curls hair can make your straight face look soft & smooth.

=to avoid=
Long hair with the same length will make your face look even longer. If you want to wear long hairstyle, wear a layered look. Avoid very short hair close to the scalp. Avoid long spike hair with short sideburns.


*What is Heart Face*

If you have a broad forehead and strong cheekbones with a narrow chin, then you have a heart face. Reverse of triangular shape, it is defined by wide at the forehead and cheekbones, but narrow at the jawline.











-With a heart face shape, your main aim should be to give some width around narrow chin, or add length at the top to balance the narrow chin. Textured & wispy layers chin-length hairstyles will suit best. Side swept fringe will flatter your forehead. Short hair with semi spiky soft layer on the top & short sides also work for you.

-Most styles will look good on the heart-shaped face, though fullness on the sides of the head should be avoided, as that is the broadest point of the face.

=to avoid=
Short & full hair on the top that are slicked back will emphasize your upper face. Too much height at the crown with heavy straight across bangs will make you look top heavy.


*What is Triangular Face?*

If your forehead and cheekbones are narrow with a wide jawline, then you have a triangular (also called &#8220;pear-shaped&#8221 face. It is the opposite of the heart shape. With a triangular face shape, your object is to narrow your chin and widen your forehead.











-Layered hairstyles will help to balance and soften prominent jaw line. Short hairstyle with heavy layers on the top & sides allows hair to be rounder, fuller, & create more volume above the ears. Medium hair that taper to the jaw line with side swept bangs & shags style also work great for you.

-Hair should be styled to give weight and width to the top and sides near the temples. On the lower portion of the head, the hair should be cropped very close to minimize width. Beards, if worn, should not be too full, as this will make the jaw look even wider. 

=to avoid=
Avoid long hairstyle that draws too much attention to your chin area. If you want to wear a long hairstyle, try to keep your hair at your nape. Thick beards will accentuate your jaw.


*What is Diamond Face?*

Diamond face is characterized by narrow forehead and jawline with wide and high cheekbones. This is the rarest face shape. If you have a diamond shaped face, you need to balance your narrow chin, minimize wider cheek bones and shorten the overall length.











-Diamond face shapes need to soften the pointed forehead, balance a narrow chin and minimize wider cheek bones. Hairstyles that add width at the chin area and the forehead area, or shoulder length wispy work well. Hairstyles with bangs will work to shorten long faces and soften the pointed forehead. Styles that tuck in behind the ears also work well to show off a wonderful cheek bone structure.

-Hair on the top of the head should be kept short, and hair around the temples should be worn fuller to help give a more oval appearance. Bangs can help add width in the front of the head, and a uniform length cut (rather than a traditional taper to the crown) can add width in the back of the head. A full beard can be added to create width at the narrow chin. 

=to avoid=
Avoid short hairstyles with height on top, particularly ones without bangs such as faux hawk. Avoid styles that leave no hair on the neck area or the chin area. Middle parts will add length so they should also be avoided.


*What is A Round Face?*

You have a round face shape if the shape is circular. It has curvilinear lines with its length is approximately equal to its width. Round face shape symbolizes peace, communication, and cute. If you have a round face, your object is to add its length and reduce its width.











- the hairstyle should be cut to slim the face. Very short styles that follow the curve of the head (such as a butch, burr, or a short crew cut) will emphasize roundness and should be avoided. Leaving the hair a bit longer/fuller and adding texture on top will help lengthen the face. Beards should be styled to slim the face as well. 

=to avoid=
For many people who have a round face, the goal of styling their hair is to make the face seem more narrow, more oval in shape. With that in mind, there are a few hairstyles to avoid for men with a round face.

Stay away from any hairstyle that adds volume on the sides. This can emphasize the width of the face rather than slim it. Hairstyles that kick out to the sides are also bad for the same reason.


For you guys who have no idea what face shape you have, here's how to determine your face shape...


----------



## wat

And then so it was written, that the forumites of SSO shopped/paint'd the creepy face shapes illustrations and made them our avatars..


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

The shapes with angry man face make me incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## Manurack

I'm fine with the way I look, I refuse to let society tell me how to look!


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm SO subscribed to this one.


----------



## leandroab

All I could think of:


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^Just leave my brother out of this.


----------



## Curt

Really great thread. Been needing something like this but was too lazy to google it. lol


----------



## Hollowway

This is just plain weird. I feel like I stumbled into a Cosmo magazine.


----------



## Kaickul

^ Everyone deserves to have a good and proper hairstyle.


----------



## Mexi

Hollowway said:


> This is just plain weird. I feel like I stumbled into a Cosmo magazine.



you should visit the purse thread then


----------



## The Reverend

Now what in the f--k am I supposed to do? Grow a 'fro? Nah, that doesn't work. Keep my hair short? But that's unflattering to my round face. You have f--ked me with this thread. I resent you.


----------



## Jakke

I think I have an oval face, which makes me happy, but I might be wrong, which makes me sad.

I think bald guys have it pretty easy here, as bald usually fits any face-shape

*EDIT* Measured, I've got an oval face.


----------



## gunshow86de

I like how there's no angry face for square. They were just like, "Square? Yup, Pat Tillman."


----------



## Curt

Jakke said:


> I think I have an oval face, which makes me happy, but I might be wrong, which makes me sad.
> 
> I think bald guys have it pretty easy here, as bald usually fits any face-shape
> 
> *EDIT* Measured, I've got an oval face.


 I have the heart shaped face, which dictates that my last two hairstyles have been on point.  Yay me!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

gunshow86de said:


> I like how there's no angry face for square. They were just like, "Square? Yup, Pat Tillman."


To be honest there's probably no angry face for square because it looks a hell of a lot like this.






Personally, I think this would've been the best example for square.





-Hair should be flat to accentuate your right angles.

=to avoid=
Rounded edges.


----------



## Xaios

Hollowway said:


> This is just plain weird. I feel like I stumbled into a Cosmo magazine.



You have *no idea*.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jakke said:


> I think I have an oval face, which makes me happy, but I might be wrong, which makes me sad.
> 
> I think bald guys have it pretty easy here, as bald usually fits any face-shape
> 
> *EDIT* Measured, I've got an oval face.



I look like a skinhead if I cut my hair super short or shave it, sooo I try to avoid that.


----------



## Murmel

^
Getting rid of looking like a skinhead is more in how you dress imo. If I see some semi-shitty looking bald or buzzed guy, he looks way more like a skinhead than someone properly dressed. But I can see where you're coming from, I would probably also feel like one if I buzzed or shaved my head, as I look very Scandinavian 

Not saying you're dressing bad, just my 2c about skinheads.

On the other hand, skinheads in the UK back in the day had some pretty cool clothes going on at times.


----------



## Basti

Still trying to figure out my face-shape...  oh screw it, my hair stays long


----------



## flint757

If I shaved my head it would make my head look lumpy. The top of my head is most definitely not spherical in nature. I've hit it one too many times.....where am I again?


----------



## Jakke

Hmmmm, maybe I should check my face-privilege... I mean, my childhood haircut was shaven, and it suited me just fine, but maybe I'm being hair-ist..


----------



## pondman

Couldn't find this on the list , I think this chap was trying to accentuate the eyes


----------



## Friendroid




----------



## Friendroid

holly mother...., what happened just now pondman!?


----------



## pondman

Friendroid said:


> holly mother...., what happened just now pondman!?



Charles Manson just entered the room , apparently he always had that effect.


----------



## The Reverend

So I measured my f--king head and I have a f--king diamond head.

I still don't know what I'm supposed to do with my f--king hair. I can't do what was suggested because it'd be really obvious with my hair type (African Beauty). I want some answers, goddamnit.


----------



## tm20




----------



## ilyti

I didn't read the whole first post because those pictographs were horrendous and MS Paintish. And Elijah Wood does NOT have a round face, what a joke.

Besides, the most flattering hairstyle for ANY shaped face is just above shoulder length. Fact - I think my wife read it in a women's magazine.


----------



## Jakke

With that length, my hair imitates David Hasselhoff's. I will leave it up to you to decide if that is flattering or not


----------



## ilyti

As long as you don't look like Mel Gibson there, I'm sure it should work..


----------

